

Snowden docs revels that Canadian spy agency dissected Brazilian Energy Ministry - bratao
http://rt.com/news/canada-spying-brazilian-ministry-819/

======
bratao
The original report have some leaked slides.
[http://g1.globo.com/fantastico/noticia/2013/10/ministerio-
da...](http://g1.globo.com/fantastico/noticia/2013/10/ministerio-das-minas-e-
energia-esta-na-mira-de-espioes-americanos-e-canadenses.html)

